# EN Boards NE?



## tatijana (Mar 28, 2002)

What would everyone think of a gathering  made central... say some place in CT or Mass, and far enough in the future, as to include the area around? ( MA, RI, NY , NH VT, ME)

Would anyone be interested in some kind of weekend get away, BYOS, BYOC and BYOB thing?

( Bring your own Sandwich, Campaign and books )

I'm sure we could get a cheap hotel rate if we didn't pick a "Major" city. ( and take turns sleeping in one room! LOL)


----------



## jhanzur (Dec 23, 2002)

explain more, i live in maine.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 25, 2002)

I similarly live in Maine.  The furthest I would travel for a big game day would be Mass, I would say right off the top of my head.


----------



## tatijana (Dec 25, 2002)

I didn't have anything in mind..just a thought about having a well-planned ahead event., and wondered if anyone would be interested in it.


----------



## Joker (Dec 27, 2002)

Oh man,  I thought you were asking us if Eric Noah was Neutral Evil.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 30, 2002)

Joker said:
			
		

> *Oh man,  I thought you were asking us if Eric Noah was Neutral Evil. *




Which of course he is, but is neither here nor there.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, we're having a Boston Game Day in a couple of weeks. The thread is in General Discussion; I'll track it down and link to it.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33268&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

Come join us!

Also, several cons are coming up; Total Confusion (MA) in Feb. (www.totalcon.com, I think), ConnCon (Stamford CT) in March (www.conncon.com)!


----------

